# Ogólne > Badania >  Wynik badania mr proszę o interpretacje

## kaziutek

Badanie MR kolana , sekwencje FSE, SE, obrazy T1-zal, T2-zal oraz fatsat w trzech

płaszczyznach wykazało:

Prawidłowa ilość płynu w jamie stawu.

Łąkotka przyśrodkowa i boczna bez zmian urazowych.

ACL o niejednorodnej strukturze i sygnale, zachowanej ciągłości.

PCL o podwyższonym sygnale przyudowo o zachowanej ciągłości.

MCL w granicy normy.

LCL z cechami niewielkiego uszkodzenia przyudowo, o zachowanej ciągłości.

Cechy uszkodzenia przyczepu ś.m.podkolanowego.

Ś.m.prostego prawidłowe.

Więzadło właściwe rzepki w normie.

Pasmo piszczelowo biodrowe i Ś.m. dwugłowego w normie.

Chrząstka stawowa bez ubytków.

Cechy drobnego uszkodzenia chrząstki stawowej na powierzchni obciążanej kłykcia

przyśrodkowego piszczeli;

Rzepka symetryczna, z tendencją do bocznego podparcia.

Bruzda m-kłykciowa niesymetryczna głęboka;

Fałd przyśrodkowy skierowany dośrodkowo.

Chrząstka stawowa rzepki prawidłowej grubości.

Troczki rzepki o zachowanej ciągłości.

Dół podkolanowy bez zmian.

----------


## Bananowa

ACL czyli więzadło krzyżowe przednie u Ciebie jest o niejednorodnej strukturze, czyli świadczy to o mikrouszkodzeniu.
PCL czyli więzadło krzyżowe tylne u Ciebie jest o podwyższonym sygnale, czyli świadczy to o stanie zapalnym tego więzadła.
MCL czyli więzadło poboczne piszczelowe u Ciebie mieści się w normie czyli bez obaw.
LCL czyli więzadło poboczne strzałkowe u Ciebie jest uszkodzone w niewielkim stopniu.
Przyczep ścięgna mięśnia podkolanowego u Ciebie posiada cechy uszkodzenia(nie wiem jakie, ponieważ nie widzę obrazu MRI)
Masz w drobnym stopniu uszkodzoną chrząstkę stawową na powierzchni kłykcia przyśrodkowego piszczeli(inna nazwa:  kłykieć przyśrodkowy kości udowej. 
Kłykieć-wyrostek kostny przy nasadzie kości długich, będący elementem stawu i miejscem przyczepu ścięgien.

Myślę, że reszta jest jasna. Byłeś w tym wynikiem u ortopedy?

----------


## kaziutek

Jeszcze nie byłam u ortopedy, czekam na wizytę. Niestety jest dopiero w maju... Zastanawiam się co dalej ? kolano raz boli mniej raz boli bardziej , czasem puchnie. Jakie mogą być opcje leczenia w tym przypadku ? Rehabilitacja nie pomogła zbytnio, zastrzyki w kolano też nie...

----------


## Bananowa

Co dokładnie zrobi ortopeda to ja nie wiem, bo to on decyduje o Twoim stanie zdrowia, nie ja  :Smile: 
Zapewne kolejne leki przeciwbólowe-przeciwzapalne, poszerzenie rehabilitacji do 6 miesięcy, jeśli to nie da efektu to po praz kolejny badanie diagnostyczne(tutaj za pewne skończy się na USG), a następnie rewizja operacyjna.

----------


## kaziutek

"LCL z cechami niewielkiego uszkodzenia przyudowo, o zachowanej ciągłości." Czy to może oznaczać że więzadło jest naderwane ?

----------


## Demon1988

Witam byłem ostatnio na Rtg płuc i dostałem zdj z opisem..Widoczne pola płucne bez zagęszczeń ogniskowych.Lewa wnęka nieco szersza .Sylwetka serca w normie..czy to jest dobry wynik mam sie czym mam powody do obaw...coś mi z tą wneką tu nie pasuje..proszę o odpowiedz

----------


## Bananowa

LCL jest u Ciebie w niewielkim stopniu uszkodzone(może to być naderwanie), jednakże nie zerwane  :Smile: 

@Demon1988 Spokojnie, nie musisz się niczego obawiać, ale jeśli palisz to zdecydowanie powinieneś rzucić  :Wink:

----------


## Demon1988

No popalam nie paliłem rok i znowu tak popalam ale skąd te dziwne uczucie na plecach jak by ktos mnie nadepnoł i mam czasami dusznosci

----------


## Bananowa

@Demon1988
To tak jakbyś zapytał ile cukru jest w cukrze  :Big Grin:  Radzę zastanowić się nad swoim życiem  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co oznacza taki wpis w badaniu MR stawu kolanowego:                                                                                                   


Tubularna struktura widoczna w bliższej części trzonu goleni bezsygnałowa idąca szeroką podstawą od warstwy korowej kości  zwężając się w kierunku jej środka nie przechodzi przez linię chrząstki nasadowej  - nietypowy kostniak?

Bruzda m-kłykciowa dość głęboko niesymetryczna

Fałd przyśrodkowy skierowany dośrodkowo, dochodzi do powierzchni rzepki, z płynem wokół i możliwym konfliktem w stawie rzepkowo-udowym

Chrząstka stawowa rzepki z ogniskami drobnymi I stopnia ogniskami uszkodzenia na obu powierzchniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co oznacza taki wpis w badaniu MR stawu kolanowego:                                                                                                   


Tubularna struktura widoczna w bliższej części trzonu goleni bezsygnałowa idąca szeroką podstawą od warstwy korowej kości  zwężając się w kierunku jej środka nie przechodzi przez linię chrząstki nasadowej  - nietypowy kostniak?

Bruzda m-kłykciowa dość głęboko niesymetryczna

Fałd przyśrodkowy skierowany dośrodkowo, dochodzi do powierzchni rzepki, z płynem wokół i możliwym konfliktem w stawie rzepkowo-udowym

Chrząstka stawowa rzepki z ogniskami drobnymi I stopnia ogniskami uszkodzenia na obu powierzchniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badanie MR wykazało ; zwiększona ilosć płynu w jamie stawu z widocznym pogrubieniem błony maziowej, Zwyrodieniowo-przyciążeniowe uszkodzenie łękotki przyśrodkowej z jej spłaszczeniem i przerwaniem ciągłości z przemieszczeniem zewnętrznym trzonu. Łąkotka boczna bez zmian urazowych. ACL o niejednorodnej strukturze i podwyższonym sygnale, zachowanej ciągłości.PCL o podwyższonym sygnale przypiszczelowo,zagiete o zachowanej ciągłości. MCL i LCL z cechami niewielkiego uszkodzenia przyudowo , o zachowanej ciągłości. Wiązadło właścciwe rzepki o podwyższonym sygnale podrzepkowo z odczynem wokół. Pasmo piszczelowo biodrowe i ś.m. III i IV stopnia na powierzchniach obciążanych obu kłykci przyśrodkowych..Chrząstka stawowa rzepki o niejednorodnym sygnale.

----------


## klara12

Proszę o intepretacje wyniku

----------


## klara12

Mr kolana 
Fizjologiczna ilość płynu w jamie stawu
Cechy podtorebkowego uszkodzenia rogu tylnego łąkotki przyśrodkowej 
Łąkotka boczna be ewidentnych zmian urazowych
Ach na całej długości o podwyższonym sygnale i niejednorodnej strukturze z zachowaniem przebiegiem cechy przebytego urazu  z częściowym uszkodzeniem
Pcl matowo zagięty o podwyższonym sygnale przypiszczelowo z zachowaniem przebiegiem
Mcl i lał o nieco podwyższonym sygnale w okolicy przymusowej z zachowana ciągłością 
Właściwe rzepki pasmo piszczelowo biodrowe oraz s.mdwuglowegi uda i podkolanowego o zachowanej ciągłości i sygnale
Chrząstka stawowa o prawidłowym sygnale bez ubytków
Rzepka niesymetryczna z tendencja do bocznego podparcia
Bruzda m-klukciowa w normie

Fałd przyśrodkowy położony odśrodkowo
Chrząstka rzepki o niejednorodnym sygnale
Troczki rzepki o zachowanym sygnale i strukturze 
Dół podkolanowych bez zmian
Czy ktoś pomoże dziękuje z góry

----------

